# Pastry arts school



## decadence (Nov 16, 2012)

I am interested in baking and am applying to pastry schools in France and US..I have shortlisted it to
1.  Ferrandi (in Paris)
2. Olivier Bajard (in Perpignan)
3. The French Pastry School (in Chicago)

I like these schools but cant decide which one to choose

Also which would you suggest is better for a pastry chef (France or US) both

- as a student of a culinary school and (where will i learn more)

- from job perspective once the course gets done .(more opportunities)

It would help if the previous students or alumni could share their experience.

Since these schools are expensive my major concern at the moment is also the job situation once the course is done.. I wanted to know what opportunities are there in both US and France. How easy or difficult it is to get a job? and what can i expect as a minimum salary. ? I just want a general idea so i know what to expect.

Please give me your inputs and suggestions asap.

Thanks..


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello,

IMO pastry is taken more seriously in France than just about anywhere else. I don't think there is any other country that has taken pastry to the level the French have - even when they emulate other counties desserts they improve them. Look at the amount of owner operated pastry case shops there. It is also more common for cafes and bistros to have house made pastries in France.

Job opportunities in France? -Forget it. E1,200 per month _tops_ for 60 and 70 hour work weeks.

If you have an EU passport, have you considered school in Belgium? They have some of the best schools in the world that are very inexpensive - E300 to E1,000 per semester for top notch education and a food culture as strong as France's.

CDF


----------



## seth chick (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok so first off I went to none if those schools I attended Johnson & Wales then went through a Disney pastry program. Honestly for our line of work your better off going to a community college. If you have your mind set on expensive schools keep in mind bakers don't make much starting off. I make about $1400 a month right now with a degree and several years of experience.

On a side note check out Swiss or Spanish schools. The Spaniards are doing amazing things in the culinary world lately, especially with desserts. The Swiss schools always look good on resumes and could save you money.


----------



## decadence (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for your comments..


----------

